# "emerge -uD world" mi spinge a installare xorg 7 [risolto]

## topper_harley

```
localhost ~ # emerge -uDav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/libX11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for sys-apps/portage

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Se smaschero questo pacchetto inizia a chiedermi di smascherare un infinità di altri pacchetti, fino a poi arrivare a dirmi che 

<=xorg-6.9 sta bloccando tutti questi pacchetti che ho appena smascherato.

Come faccio a risalire al pacchetto che causa questo casino?

blackdown-jdk è stabile quindi non capisco perchè mi richiede pacchetti ~x86...

----------

## emix

Onestamente provando a dare l'emerge mi vuole installare solo il pacchetto blackdown-jdk. Guardando l'ebuild quelle dipendenze derivano dalla USE X:

```
RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        sys-libs/glibc

        alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

        X? ( || ( (

                                x11-libs/libICE

                                x11-libs/libSM

                                x11-libs/libX11

                                x11-libs/libXext

                                x11-libs/libXi

                                x11-libs/libXp

                                x11-libs/libXt

                                x11-libs/libXtst

                          )

                          virtual/x11

                        )

                )"

```

Però dovrebbe cercartela soltanto se hai X.org 7.

Edit: che versione di portage hai?

----------

## topper_harley

 :Very Happy:   Intanto grazie per l'interessamento    :Very Happy: 

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che versione di portage hai?

 

```
*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.0.54

      Latest version installed: 2.0.54

      Size of downloaded files: 687 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: The Portage Package Management System. The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo.

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## emix

Allora, il discorso è questo (secondo me): se blackdown-jdk trova virtual-x11 allora si installa senza problemi, altrimenti ti cerca le dipendenze di X.org 7 modulare. Ora bisogna capire perché non ti trova virtual-x11, visto che dovrebbe essere fornito da x11-base/xorg-x11.

Infatti nell'ebuild di quest'ultimo ci sta:

```
PROVIDE="virtual/x11

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl

                virtual/glu )

        virtual/xft"

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quello che vedo dall'ebuild o virtual/x11 o quella spatafiata di roba. quindi dovresti andare a vedere il motivo per cui il virtual non viene rilevato.

----------

## emix

La cosa strana è che i virtual vengono rilevati "on the fly" da portage, senza che essi siano installati o messi in package.provided.

----------

## topper_harley

```
localhost ~ # qcheck virtual/x11

Checking virtual/x11-6.8 ...

  * 0 out of 0 file are good
```

Questo non è un buon segno, vero???

----------

## Ic3M4n

è corretto

----------

## emix

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questo non è un buon segno, vero???

 

No, è normale perché in realtà i pacchetti "virtual" non vanno installati. Quindi è giusto che non ti dia alcun file.

Edit: domanda! Che versione di xorg-x11 hai?

----------

## topper_harley

Ho anche provato così:

```
localhost ~ # echo virtual/x11-6.8 >> /etc/portage/package.provided
```

ma senza risultato...

----------

## emix

Eventualmente sarebbe /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, ma non si fa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *emix wrote:*   

> Eventualmente sarebbe /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, ma non si fa 

 

Hai ragione... Cancellato tutto...

Ma non mi viene in mente nulla di meglio...

----------

## topper_harley

Sono in un vicolo cieco...

Che sia il caso di fare l'upgrade a xorg 7 e poi eventualmente fare il downgrade?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

no no, nn rischiare di incasinar ciò che funziona.

Posta per fav emerge info e che versione di xorg hai installato, e già che ci sei i file /etc/portage/package.*

----------

## topper_harley

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> no no, nn rischiare di incasinar ciò che funziona.
> 
> Posta per fav emerge info e che versione di xorg hai installato, e già che ci sei i file /etc/portage/package.*

 

```
localhost ~ # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1_rc4-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --ti              meout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdr cli crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr eds emboss en              code esd fbcon ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog jabber java               jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pppd python               qt quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vor              bis wifi win32codecs xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kerne              l_linux linguas_it userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
localhost ~ # esearch xorg-x11

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.2-r6

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 135,439 kB

      Homepage:    http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation

      License:     Adobe-X CID DEC DEC-2 IBM-X NVIDIA-X NetBSD SGI UCB-LBL XC-2 bigelow-holmes-urw-gmbh-luxi christopher-g-demetriou national-semiconductor nokia tektronix the-open-group todd-c-miller x-truetype xfree86-1.0 MIT SGI-B BSD || ( FTL GPL-2 )

```

package.keywords

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird ~x86

app-office/mozilla-sunbird-bin ~x86

#dipendenze di firefox 1.5

dev-libs/nss ~x86

x11-plugins/enigmail ~x86

media-video/tovid ~x86

net-im/gaim ~x86

media-video/ati-drivers ~x86

media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86

app-cdr/k3b ~x86

#questi sono per k9copy

app-cdr/k9copy ~x86

media-video/vamps ~x86

#Questi sono per gtkpod

app-pda/gtkpod ~x86

media-libs/libgpod ~x86

app-portage/porthole ~x86

net-p2p/mldonkey ~x86

media-sound/listen ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins-base ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd ~x86

app-cdr/serpentine ~x86

dev-python/gst-python ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins ~x86

media-libs/gstreamer ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis ~x86

media-libs/gst-plugins-good ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia ~x86

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf ~x86

 

net-im/gaim ~x86

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

media-video/avidemux ~x86

media-libs/faad2 ~x86

#questi sono per azureus

net-p2p/azureus ~x86

dev-java/swt ~x86

sys-apps/apmd ~x86

sys-power/powermgmt-base ~x86

net-wireless/p3nfs ~x86

app-pda/p3nfs ~x86

app-mobilephone/gnocky ~x86

madia-video/mplayer ~x86

media-libs/libmp4v2 ~x86

dev-python/ctypes

media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad

net-im/mercury-bin ~x86

# dev-java/blackdown-jre ~x86

#Aggiunto da me per XOrg

sys-apps/man ~x86

x11-drivers/synaptics ~x86

sys-apps/portage ~x86

dev-python/pycrypto ~x86

media-video/transcode ~x86

media-video/ffmpeg ~x86

media-libs/xvid ~x86

media-gfx/imlib2_tools ~x86

media-libs/imlib2 ~x86

dev-libs/nspr ~x86

dev-db/sqlite ~x86

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop ~x86

x11-wm/metacity ~x86

gnome-base/gnome-panel ~x86

gnome-base/libgnome ~x86

gnome-base/libbonobo ~x86

gnome-base/libgtop ~x86

x11-libs/libwnck ~x86

#questi sono per vmware + quemu

app-emulation/vmware-player 

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86 

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

app-emulation/vmware-workstation
```

package.unmask

```

>=net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta1

dev-php/mod_php

dev-php/php

```

package.use

```
sys-libs/glibc userlocales

sys-apps/suspend2-userui fbsplash

app-cdr/k3b dvdr

media-video/mplayer dvd encode png win32codecs real dv dvb aac dvdread xvid

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

sys-apps/dbus qt python

media-video/mplayer encode real

gnome-base/gnome-vfs hal

net-dns/avahi howl-compat

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird mozcalendar moznoxft

www-client/links directfb fbcon svga

net-im/centericq icq yahoo jabber msn -aim -irc\ -bidi -lj -rss

net-print/hplip cups footmatic ppds -qt scanner usb
```

package.mask non ce l'ho...

----------

## Scen

prova a fare

```

emerge -pv =virtual/x11-6.8

```

e posta il risultato

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a levar da package.keywords synaptic e vedi che accade.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

> prova a fare
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -pv =virtual/x11-6.8
> ...

 

Ecco:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv =virtual/x11-6.8 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

 *Quote:*   

> prova a levar da package.keywords synaptic e vedi che accade.

 

Tutto come prima...

----------

## Scen

Mah, andiamo x tentativi...   :Shocked: 

prova a dare

```

emerge -pv blackdown-jdk

```

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Mah, andiamo x tentativi...  
> 
> prova a dare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv blackdown-jdk 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03  USE="X alsa nsplugin -browserpl         ugin -doc -mozilla" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

L'ho anche emerso, ma non cambia nulla...

----------

## emix

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Ecco:
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # emerge -pv =virtual/x11-6.8 
> 
> ...

 

In teoria quel pacchetto non dovrebbe essere installato. A me lo da come "New":

```
desktop emix # emerge -pv =virtual/x11-6.8

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## Scen

Ho provato anche io a verificare in una gentoo x86 stabile con xorg-6.8 installato, e il comando che avevo elencato restituisce la stessa cosa di emix.

Ho paura che ci sia qualche casino nelle dipendenze di qualche pacchetto.

Se dai

```

emerge -puv world

```

(quindi senza il -D) che succede?

----------

## topper_harley

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In teoria quel pacchetto non dovrebbe essere installato. A me lo da come "New":
> 
> 

 

Eppure è nel mio file world:

```
andrea@localhost ~ $ cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep virtual/x11

virtual/x11

```

Lo devo togliere?

----------

## Scen

Sì, toglilo. Come spiegavano prima gli altri i vari virtual/<nome> vengono calcolati al volo da portage, e quindi non dovresti trovarne, nel file world.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se dai
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ecco:

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```
localhost ~ # emerge -puv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-wireless/wifi-radar app-portage/layman

                                                                              ... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Inoltre ho tolto entrambi i pacchetti virtual (x11 e xft) che ho trovato nel world.

----------

## Scen

```
localhost ~ # emerge -puv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-wireless/wifi-radar app-portage/layman

                                                                              ... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Azz, file world "sporco"  :Razz: 

Apri /var/lib/portage/world, individua la riga

```

net-wireless/wifi-radar app-portage/layman

```

e modifica in

```

net-wireless/wifi-radar

app-portage/layman

```

----------

## topper_harley

Beh, mica erano sulla stessa riga!!!

Comunque le ho tolte e ho pulito bene il file world.

```
localhost ~ # emaint -c world

Checking world for problems

Finished

localhost ~ # emerge -puv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Ma il problema c'è sempre...

----------

## Scen

La butto lì: disinstalla blackdown-jdk, prova a lanciare l'aggiornamento di world, e se fila tutto liscio, reinstallalo!

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

> La butto lì: disinstalla blackdown-jdk, prova a lanciare l'aggiornamento di world, e se fila tutto liscio, reinstallalo!

 

Non era quello, comunque ho risolto.

Seguendo uno stupido wiki avevo aggiunto al make.conf delle righe riguardanti INPUT DEVICES e VIDEO.

Tolte quelle è tornato tutto in ordine...

----------

